# Switzerland/Suisse médieval music and renaissance are therre composer s interresting



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I deprofundis like swiss because i like Lindt chocolat extra dark 99.9% becvause it not Sweet just like llife, as an innocent loving person of swiss, , i heard lots of strange mythos and information about swisterlland my Sister is hate propagande of swiss ,she dosen like em, she never met one but say al sort of stupid crap , and spread mythos

ma soeur me dit les suisse c des envie de c(**)r,, swiss or i cannot translate this word in french, sorry i use temperance censorship to not offend viewer by vulgarity of my sister poor swiss she is hitler she said crap about em...
mythos

Than she said what wrong whit this country banks and clocks hoiw stupid , to this point , i did not said anything , than abrutly said what your problem whit this peacefull small federation contry em, my sister claim there rich and nazi,= and i was like.. i said i preffer not to answer this, since i was like darn i never knew some people actually hate the swiss people so mutch generality.. than she said haswomens there not not sexual there too skinny there tehey look a bit g** i wont even dare explain this woords in contect , what the hell why all this hatred ??

My sister not racist and very racist, she hate nazi but than again she as nation country soufre douleur , , she attack , i said ok im tired stop it stop making these generality and i kick her out of my house there?

What do you think , were my reaction righteous in a way, she consider herself a non racist ? yes and she target poor switzerland what wrong , why all this hatred among us, look i try my best to love thee neighbor , this is jesus way., this is my way too . i try my best hmm im friendly i try m y my best not to look spooky since i dud not sleep in days, no drug no amphetamine let be clair , herer what happen ,, i panic for 4 dayhs, when i was looted by slome compagny panic arttack based on major problem money lost forever scam for good so iit's over i will see my money im yah know what and S******* word like an fol , please sorry for censuring b ad word i do my best since this chats for every one , and i try my best not to curse , understand, anyway.

Were was i, o yeah i whant to know swiss alte musik, early music please what might be for me, remenber swiss i defend you against my evil sister , i said it i kick her out,,, my own blood my familly enought is enought she older than me but lack maturity(but it's still my sister anyhow end of the story

So my question to summerized is Medieval and renaissance music from SWITZERLAND WHAT DO WE GET worth while and interresting i defend ed you honnor so i need the best early music ensemble rendition of switzerland affortable downloadable please?


:tiphat: did i said i was traumatize by sutch level of advanced hatred i never ever heard a s*** load of F IM SO SORRY FOR LANGUAGE SHE ALMOST KILLED ME IN SHAME WHEN SHE TALKyoui know why because she deaf and dozen hears anything crap... him so ashamed of her cvonduct, this is why i said game over , game over mean get out please , not violently im not some violent moron, but i was like there are think you should think whiteout saying thin k before talking yah know i never ever head sutch bunch of crap in my life so i guess it's beyond me even ardent neo nazi dosen says crap like she did i wont talk every ashit sjhe said , it not suitable for talk classical therefore more cersorship for this post 

, i will try to recondition her whit swiss music help me out guys my sister is a bigot and i can't do anything im try ing stuff like p sychalytic of sigmund freud and Jung she hate so mutch but , my question is why did she hhate the swiss, why target swiss and laught , im outrage, but not coleric, have youi ever heard sutch a pile of crap you were like whaft the... you felf almost like you jaw felt no klidding, my two arm split in am i angry hat her she talk loud dose hate speach in my house wtf im so sorry yah know bigotery nto or something,,i was like **** this is so wrong this is so vile what the hell why??


----------

